
Computing and craft among the end users - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/computing-and-craft-among-the-end-users-bc9a0ba8c99e
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
From this article I followed some links to this guy's other articles, and his
ideas around "big" vs "small" computing really resonate with me. Apparently he
wrote a book on the subject.

[https://hackernoon.com/big-and-small-
computing-73dc49901b9a](https://hackernoon.com/big-and-small-
computing-73dc49901b9a)

